

Would you use java for your startup? - alouanchi

I am java developer but I am wondering if it&#x27;s worth to use it or better to learn RoR&#x2F;Django to startup. 
It will be great if I can have some advices or your experiences about it.
======
tjr
In general, if you're already comfortable using Java, and can't identify any
specific advantage that another programming technology would give you,
sticking with what you already know would probably be the fastest path to a
working product.

~~~
redspark
this...

You will end up throwing out much of the initial code, but use what you know
in order to get in front of customers and collect feedback.

Your customers don't care what language/framework is being used, they only
care that you are easing a pain point for them.

------
mattwritescode
As it has been mentioned here. If you are efficient in one programming
language or technology then use it. Your initial gains and knowledge will
allow you to work faster and smarter at a time when time is at a premium.

I know of two people who started web based startups one java and the other PHP
and asked the same question. Both ended up choosing a new technology and
regretted the decision.

Learning a new technology isnt just about writing the code to get a working
prototype or finished product as quickly and easily as possible. Its about the
learning about the things that a particular programming language cannot do and
its short comings.

------
alonisser
Depending on the project. getting something done faster could be easier with a
modern web framwork like Ror or Django (I use Django). But it really depends
on what are you trying to build.. Also you should remember that python/ruby
enhanced productivity comes with some learning curve, especially for someone
coming from java, which is different (not as syntatic but mainly in idioms,
best practices etc).

You may want to consider Play framework. another modern web framework that
uses scala - which is actually an enhanced and more productive java (and if I
recall correctly can compile plain old java as well.. )

~~~
alexgaribay
I would recommend Play Framework if you want a modern Java stack. If you want
the functional programming niceties of Ruby or Python, you can use Scala
wherever you'd like. You can intermix both Java and Scala.

I'm using it within my company and for my personal projects. It's very easy to
get started.

------
johnsocs
In general I'm on board with the idea that you should use the language and
development platforms that you are best at, this will provide a great
advantage. This idea goes out the window in situations where the platform
cannot meet the requirements of your system.

Lastly I'm of the feeling that learning a new language is going to really
impact your ability to put best development practices in place as you will be
working to overcome 'basic' hurdles like learning the system API, stack,
conversions, etc...

------
YoAdrian
You might take a look at Groovy
([http://groovy.codehaus.org/](http://groovy.codehaus.org/)), it's a JVM
language.

~~~
vorg
Does anyone know of Groovy being used as the primary language for a
significant codebase outside of some other language or framework? Every use
I've seen of it involves helping along Grails web artifacts or existing Java
classes. And most uses of Groovy in Github are as the language for a sole
Gradle build script, to build a project written in another language. You'd be
taking a big chance using Groovy as the primary language to build something if
there's no known track record elsewhere for this use.

------
strobe
I guess for you is best way is to start doing it with java and in some time
further switch to scala - for example you be able start developing with Play
framework which is support both java&scala in one project.

RoR/Django is good for prototyping and for fast start, but if you don't know
it's it no sense I guess, you will make it more faster with Play/Scala.

------
alouanchi
Thanks for all your comments. I think you are right the issue is not with
which language to code it's the way to get a product people wants. If you
don't mind. I got another question (from your experience) how to get/interact
with users to understand what they want before to start build something let's
say MVP?

------
alouanchi
To give more details about what I want to do. I want to build web app to match
between users' need and shops' offer. It will be not real time at the start
but it is going to work I will add kind of real time to notify each part.

------
techmatters
Writing code will be the least of your problems. Java will do just fine.

~~~
tattvamasi
where is 'like' button :)

~~~
alouanchi
Thanks, as you did it.

